
Stop Obsessing Over Comments on Hacker News (2015) - yesenadam
https://venngage.com/blog/why-you-need-to-stop-obsessing-over-comments-on-hacker-news/
======
rmason
I think a lot of HN comments, though not all, offered constructive criticism
to these very early company's. Most of them weren't showing the product they
have now so it's not a fair comparison.

Also there are startups where the product isn't aimed at a developer and it's
quite understandable they might not see the value.

I'm not a millennial and still can't see the value in Airbnb, I value the
services that a hotel provides and would never use their service. That
blindsided me to the fact that younger people would think differently.

------
berbec
I disagree. The comments here are always right.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863)

------
clanrebornwow
Comments on hacker news focus on improving humanity, not making money.

No one cares what will make your evil faceless company money, and sure we
don't help those kind of goals.

Those product companies have succeeded at making money. Seeing that Dropbox
has to implement predatory subscription and other dark patterns, the company
has already failed HN.

